# I accidentally wandered down 17 into bike week, now I suddenly feel younger.........



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

must be something about turning 65 that makes you go back to making noises like kids with Tonka trucks....... buuhdin........buuhdin buudhin...buuuuuuuuuhdin..........either that or they couldn't idle at stop lights? I couldn't tell if they needed rest homes or a good mechanic?

Confused........

Rick


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm confused on what your comment has to do with fishing???


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

has to do with my neighbors to the south that I recently visited this weekend, my way of saying hello and offering my condolences to the people who live there that have to put with these grey headed jerks and their drilled out mufflers. But thank you fish police, i'll get back to talking about whiting..........


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

We LOVE BIKE WEEK!!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

nothing wrong with bike week..........if your 70.......please drive to the nearest ER after goin thru the strip, will help traffic a lot...........


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Come back memorial weekend.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

stay in supply nc if you don't like myrtle beach or older people bubba


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

stay in supply nc if you don't like myrtle beach or older people bubba. come down this weekend and get out of your parents house


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

i'll stay this side of the line, I've met enough assholes already...........


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll visit again after the grey beards are dead and gone..........


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

buuhdin, buuhdin, buuuuuuuuuudin! Wow I'm impressed...........


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm now holding the biggest buddhin contest..........even old grey haired fellas from SC can enter................lol.........


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Come back memorial weekend.


 Now that's to funny...maybe a nice relaxing weekend at Atlantic Beach????


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

GaryM said:


> Now that's to funny...maybe a nice relaxing weekend at Atlantic Beach????


Actually they'll be rolling in for the "2nd Spring Bike Rally" this coming weekend, a week before Memorial Day weekend. Be careful driving & I'd keep a safe distance from the bikes, younger bikers, faster bikes, & crazy risk takers. By the way, the Pomps are starting to come in, whitings getting bigger, Also flounder... since this is a fishing forum. I'm a Harley fan myself. For the most part last week wasn't too bad, most guys are friendly, all walks of life. "Why can't we all get along?"


----------



## irishfireman333 (Jul 27, 2013)

I actually thought this Harley week was very calm from years past. Not many wrecks...no deaths that I've heard of. Well see what this week brings...usually a weekend of sleepless shifts which means no fishing for me... (I worked a fishing related item in my post) bahahaha be safe all...


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, be cautious on the road..respect all bikers and may the fish be with us


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Well, I just witnessed 3 "ninja" style bikes fly by my place going at least 50mph if not more, heading toward Surfside on Waccamaw Dr/Ocean Blvd. I heard no sirens, but they should have their liscence revoked!! Like I said, crazy risk takers, & just plain Stupid! Prob gonna walk up to Garden City pier soon for a fishin report


----------



## Broken bone (Apr 1, 2014)

Keith ya gotta think of it like natures cleansing of the gene pool...kinda like bait fish ya wander out over the edge of safety and something's gonna snatch ya...stupid is as stupid does lol


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Broken bone said:


> Keith ya gotta think of it like natures cleansing of the gene pool...kinda like bait fish ya wander out over the edge of safety and something's gonna snatch ya...stupid is as stupid does lol


Nice!


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

You can't fix stupid No matter how much Education or makeup they have.
Kim


----------

